# Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€



## morice56 (2. Oktober 2011)

*Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Servus Comunity, 
habe die letzten wochen hier still und heimlich mich schlau gelesen, nachdem ich über google suche bei euch gelandet bin, 
dieses forum hat mir sehr viel infomatives bei gebracht jedoch möchte ich euren rat nicht ausschlagen, und sie mit einbringen in meinem neuen pc.
Nachdem mein alter Intel Core Duo E6600, mit Nvdia 9600Gt, 2GB Ram, so ziemlich am ende ist, und jetzt wo BF3 raus kommt wollte ich mir neuen pc zusammen bauen, habe viel hier gelesen und wollte fragen, warten auf bulldozer wegen preiß verfall bei cpu´s und mainboard´s ??? bin unsicher.

1) Budget 800-1000€ mit Monitor (HD fähig)
2) von alten Rechner wird nichts übernommen, " weiter verschenkt " außer sata festplatte Seagate Baracuda 500GB wollte ich weiter verwenden
3) Werde nicht sofort aber später OCén, wenn luft aus geht.
4) Werde entweder bei Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory bestellen, wegen Moni und Versandkosten eher bei Mindfactory.

Zur zeit sieht meine zusammen stellung wie folgt aus, würde mich freuen wenn ihr drüber schaut, und evtl verbesserungs vorschlag habt, danke im voraus. Bei Mainboard brauche ich euren rat, sollte sata anschlüsse vorhanden sein, ssd anschluß sollte möglich sein, wenn preiße fallen kaufe ich mir welchen (SSD), usb 3 sowie usb2 haben.



1- Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
2- Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
3- Mainboard?   Asus  Asrock Gigabyte Hauptsache günstig und hat alle funktionen.
4- CM Storm Enforcer + Window ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by
5- 24" (60,96cm) Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1 16:9 DVI+2xHDMI LED black - Computer
6- Dvd Brenner ??? 
7- 520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software   , vl alternative falls nicht lieferbar.
8- 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
9- Graka wollte ich bis zu 200€ ausgeben,Nvidia 560TI oder Ati Alternative wegen problemen zur zeit bei Nvidia
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozr II/OC, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express    Die hatte ich vorgesehen alternative bei Mindfactory?
10- Brauche ich gehaüse lüfter ??



das habe ich zusammen gestellt, graka sowie mainboard unschlüssig daher euer rat gefragt?
alternative zu netzteil wäre nicht schlecht falls nicht lieferbar, 
Lg Dvd brenner nur welchen? 20€ Limit
Soundkarte ? ein gutes aber nicht teures,
Gehaüse lasse ich mich einen besseren belehren falls preislich gleich oder günstiger.


----------



## alexcologne (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Hi,

Mainboard ist z.B P67 Pro recht gut und günstig!

Grüße


----------



## Ashton (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Als DVD-Brenner entweder LG GH22NS50/70 oder LiteON iHAS124.
Als Graka kannst noch die 560 Ti von Asus nehmen


----------



## Dante1611 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Das P67 Pro3 kannst du nehmen. Es hat alle Funktionen die du brauchst!
Als Laufwerk kannst du dieses nehmen. Falls du nicht gerade eine High-End Soundanlage hast reicht der Onboard Sound völlig aus, aber falls doch rate ich zu dem hier. Als Alternative zur Grafikkarte empfehle ich dir das Modell von ASUS.

Der Rest ist einwandfrei - kannst du so bestellen


----------



## C0x (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBFI0-G0AAY00Z)

Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQA0-L0UAY0YZ)

Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DG, PCI (90-YAA0K0-0UAN0BZ)

DVD/CDROM Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, retail (GH24NS50.AUAR10B)

das wären so meine Vorschläge... 

PS: ich steh mehr aufs zocken, wie man vllt. an der Konfiguration sieht


----------



## Dante1611 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

An was soll man das bitteschön erkennen?  vielleicht an dem unnötig teuren Mobo?


----------



## C0x (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

genau 

nee im ernst mal das Board is zun zocken genau das richtige


----------



## nick9999 (2. Oktober 2011)

So weit wie ich weiss, hat das AsRock mb kein internen USB 3 Anschluss hat, also kann man die front ports bei dem CM Storm enforcer nicht benutzen ich würde das p8p67 von asus nehmen, falls du kein SLI/CrossfireX planst


----------



## Micha77 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Das Netzteil von C0x ist nicht so toll,das reicht auch das normale Asus P8P67


----------



## C0x (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*



Micha77 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil von C0x ist nicht so toll,das reicht auch das normale Asus P8P67



Netzteil ? WTF xD hab doch nur Mainboard, Graka, Soundkarte & DVD Brenner aufgelistet


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Öhm, für das Gehäuse brauchst Du ein Board mit internem USB3-Port, sonst kannst Du die Front USB3-Anschlüsse des Gehäuses nicht anschließen, also z.B. ein ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Danke für die schnellen antworten, 
Aktutuele zusammen stellung....
1- Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
2- Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
3- Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
4- CM Storm Enforcer + Window ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by
5- 24" (60,96cm) Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1 16:9 DVI+2xHDMI LED black - Computer
6- LG Electronics DVW SATA black ret. GH24NS70 24x24x/DL16x16x/RAM int - Computer Shop
7- 520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software   , vl alternative falls nicht lieferbar.
8- 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
9- 1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer
 10- Asus Soundkarte Xonar D1 7.1 PCI - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Eine frage zum Gehaüse, sind da die lüfter dabei oder brauche ich welche dazu, und das ganze ist OC bereit? kenne mich wirklich nicht al zu gut aus.
Habe alles und bin noch im Limit 939€ 
habt ihr evtl eine verbesserung aus technischer sicht dann würde ich paar € Locker machen. Falls aber auch hier oder da spar möglichkeiten sind, mache ich das auch gern.
Fehlt noch etwas, warte nur auf meine kohle, dann geht sofort die bestellung raus,
 kann es kaum abwarten den baby  leben ein zu hauchen.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Welches Soundsystem hast Du denn? Denn normalerweise reicht der onboard Sound vollkommen aus.

Beim Gehäuse sind 2 Lüfter dabei, das reicht gut aus. Wenn Du stark überkaten willst würde ich noch einen Lüfter in den Deckel packen, z.B. Luftkühlung/Lüfter Cooler Master, 200mm | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Rest:


----------



## Lordac (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Hallo,

beim Gehäuse sind genug Lüfter dabei.

Deine Zusammenstellung ist OC-tauglich, du hast eine "k"-CPU gewählt, einen passenden CPU-Kühler, ein Mainboard mit P67-Chipsatz und ein Netzteil mit genug Leistung. Wenn du dir sicher bist das du übetrakten möchtest passt das alles !

Beim Netzteil würde ich alternativ das be quiet Pure Power CM 530W nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

ui das ging aber schnell mit antworten, danke euch
OCén will ich erst wenn die leistung in die knie geht und garantie ab gelaufen ist, 
Sound SYStem habe ich keine, mir geht es nur um spiele wie BF3 da den optimalen sound für mein Headset ( CreativXFi Headset) raus zu holen
Danke für alternativen vorschlag zu Netzteil.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Wenn das keine Highend-Headset ist, reicht der onboard Sound vollkommen aus


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Nein ist keine Hihgend Headset, dann spar ich mir das geld. habe noch eine soundkarte Creativ XFi, die baue ich dann ein, müste gehen oder?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Das ist wahrscheinlich auch eine PCI-Karte? Dann gibt es da keine Probleme


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

ja ist ein PCI Soundkarte, 
Das mainboard ist auch SSD fähig? Hat auch das gehaüse SSD einschübe?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Das Board hat SATA3-Anschlüsse (im Chipsatz integriert und über einen Marvell-Controller), also sehr gut für SSD's geeignet. Die SSD solltest Du an die Intel-SATA3-Ports stöpseln (glaub die grauen sind das).

Die SSD kannst Du im Gehäuse einbauen, da ist kein weiteres Einbauzubehör erforderlich.


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

dann haben sich alle meine fragen geklärt danke dir Softy, 
dann sehe ich das als finale absegnung, heist es nur bestellen, bauen spaß haben, muß nur warten bis kohle da ist grrrrrrrr
werde euch berichten sobald die kiste laüft, 
Danke allen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*



C0x schrieb:


> (...)
> PS: ich steh mehr aufs zocken, wie man vllt. an der Konfiguration sieht


 Ähm... Woran sollte man das erkennen?
Ich würde als MB ein Asrock P67 Pro nehmen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

welche unterschied gibt es zu den bisherigen board http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p722017/pid/geizhals, und hast du ein link? zu Asrock P67 Pro gibt es in verschiedenen variaten.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Er meitn wohl dieses hier:
ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Das hat nur keinen internen USB3.0 Controller 

Nimm das Asus das passt.


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

du meinst für den front panel?


----------



## Seeefe (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Genau das mein ich^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Am Asus kannst du ein Gehäuse mit USB 3 im Panel anschließen. Beim Asrock musst du das Kabel nach hinten rausführen und dann ins Brett stecken.


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

ok dann lieber asus, sonst gibt es hoffe ich nichts mehr zu ändern, denke werde es sobald als möglich evtl nächste woche bestellen.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Um die Front USB3 Anschlüsse des Gehäuses anzuschließen, brauchst Du das Asus P8P67 (B3).


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Meint ihr den hier?
Asus P8P67 PRO P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3.1 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Das ist das Pro, das normale reicht auch. Das Pro hat SLI Support, das ist der einzige Unterschied.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Das hier sollte auch ausreichen: Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Danke für die schnellen antworten, ihr seid echt spitze.


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Aktutuele zusammen stellung....
1- Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
2- Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
3- Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
4- CM Storm Enforcer + Window ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by
5- 24" (60,96cm) Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1 16:9 DVI+2xHDMI LED black - Computer
6- LG Electronics DVW SATA black ret. GH24NS70 24x24x/DL16x16x/RAM int - Computer Shop
7- 520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software   , 
8- 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
9- 1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer


Vieleicht noch ein verbesserung möglich ? nicht das wir übersehen, 
passt der kühler auch in die gehaüse obwohl der 23 cm platz hat. ram passen die unter den kühler?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Sieht super aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

danke euch echt top von euch die hilfe stellung.
jetzt hoffe ich das die kohle kommt nächste woche, dann wird bestellt


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Wenn Du magst, Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen


----------



## morice56 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

gerne doch, sobald die kiste laüft, gibts feedback.


----------



## morice56 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

leider hat sich das alles bissl hinaus gezogen, so das ich immer noch nicht das klein geld habe um das system zu bestellen, nu habe ich die zeit auch genutzt, und mich hier im forum bei grafikkarten schlau gemacht.
was mir auf gefallen, das die nvdia karten immer noch das problem haben mit dem " windows kernel mode driver lade fehler haben" oder so ähnlich ist der fehler.
hatte meine alte 9600GT Nvdia die ich auch daher zurrück gegeben hatte, mein jetziger 7600gt hat diesen fehler nicht. nun möchte diesen bug nicht noch mal haben. den es gibt keine lösung für. daher habe ich nach einer alternative 560ti gesucht und bin auf diesen hier gestoßen, was sagt ihr dazu wollte sie nächste woche vorab bestellen, so das ich wenigtens mit meinen alten pc bfbc2 spielen kann, BF3 mus warten(
könnt ihr euren rat geben den unterschied von dem . 

1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer
zu diesem hier  
1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer

die 30 euro€ unterschied schenke ich mir will eine karte ohne treiber bug haben. und spaß am spielen. will die karte vor kaufen wie gesagt bis ich das budget zusammen habe bitte um euren experten meinung?


----------



## Seeefe (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Ist doch beides mal die gleiche Karte 

Den Bug kenn ich nicht. Meine 560ti läuft ohne Probleme und sonst hab ich noch niochts davon gehört


----------



## Ashton (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

... gibt kein Unterschied, da es 2 Mal die identische ist. 
Nehme aber mal an du meinst den unterschied zur Asus DCII *TOP*.
Die ist werkseitig übertaktet, aber den Unterschied merkst du nicht. Ergo nimm die Normale.


----------



## morice56 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

meinte den unterschied zwischen diesen zweien sry
1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer
zu diesem
2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop


----------



## Seeefe (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Gibt keinen großen Unterschied. Die AMD ist einen Tick schneller. Meistens siehts so aus das die AMD je nach game mal 3fps mehr hat oder mal 6fps. Die nehmen sich nicht viel. 

2GB VRAM braucht man nur ab einer Auflösung von mehr als 1920x1080.  

Eig. ists eine Geschmacksfrage. Magst du Nvidia mehr kauf die 560ti, magst du AMD mehr dann die HD6950


----------



## morice56 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

hatte bisher immer Nvdia karten, damals began der fehler ati karten mit treiber fehlern, nu ist nvdia davon betroffen,  nun meine frage haben die aktuellen karten von ati auch treiber probleme oder so? wie Nvdia zur zeit. damals wechselte ich von ati zu nvdia.
daher bin net so hersteller verbunden aber sollte einbahn frei funzen die karte bei der kohle die man blättert.


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Ich hatte die letzten Jahre keine Probleme mit AMD / ATI Grafikkartentreibern.


----------



## morice56 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Danke dir softy, das wollte ich wissen. denke das sich die beiden grakas nicht schenken in sachen leistung, der punkt ist das ich keine problem bezüglich treiber oder ähnliches haben will, ich weis das es im moment bei nvdia aktuell ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Kauf das, was du willst, und die Treibergeschichte bei Nvidia hat sich nicht geändert.
Der neue WDM Treiber für Battlefield 3 ist ja nun raus und damit stürzt Crysis 2 wieder ab. 
Also Banane, was das angeht.


----------



## morice56 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

danke für feedback quanti, das ist es ja was meine die haben das einfach nicht im griff bei nvdia mit den treibern, gibts es den ähnliche probleme bei ati?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Jop, AMD ist da nicht besser, wenn man sich die Pleite damals mit GTA 4 anguckt, das auf ATI Karten damals nicht mal lief.
Beide bekleckern sich nicht mit Ruhm, wenns um Treiber und Multi GPU Support geht.


----------



## morice56 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

passt der radeon auch auf das mainboard, der zieht mir zimlich groß aus, und gibt es unterschied von 1 Gb ram speicher bei nvdia zu radeon 2 Gb ram, mein monitor auf dem ich künftig spielen will ist der hier.
24" (60,96cm) Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1 16:9 DVI+2xHDMI LED black - Computer


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Mit dem Board gibt da kein Problem. Aber die HD6950 DC-II ist 297mm lang, die passt also nicht in jedes Gehäuse. 

Für FullHD reicht 1GB i.d.R. vollkommen aus. 2GB kann aber Vorteile bei aufwändigen Texturmods haben.


----------



## morice56 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

passt es zu meinem gehaüse, kannste mal nach sehen bitte. wollte sie bestellen, vor 16 uhr bei mindfactory wegen lieferung.
das ist das gehaüse.
CM Storm Enforcer + Window ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by
werde zu meist BF3 spielen. wegen texturmods?


----------



## Ashton (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*



> CPU cooler height: 175mm
> VGA card length: 270mm (with HDD cage)
> 390mm (without HDD cage)


Müsstest also bisschen basteln.


----------



## morice56 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Was heist bastelln, in wie fern?


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Du musst halt den oberen Laufwerkskäfig ausbauen. Das dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein.


----------



## morice56 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

habe mir jetzt die Asus 560 ti gekauft, ist ja mal riesig zu meinen alten muste einiges um stecken auf mobo das es passt, jetzt nur noch das rest dazu kaufen. das warten ist höchst strafe grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr wo jetzt schon BF3 gespielt wird.
wenigtens kann ich jetzt BFBC 2 spielen das ging gar net mehr mit meiner alten karte 9600GT Nvdia wobei es ja mindest anforderung reichen sollte.


----------



## mik3ydll (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Köntest du deine Erfahrung mit dem Monitor posten? 

Da ich mich zwischen dem BenQ Xl2410t und deinem iiyama nicht entscheiden kann 
(ich weiß dass sie in komplett unterschiedlichen Preisberiechen liegen)


----------



## morice56 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

kann ich machen aber das dauert bissl, habe es nocht nicht,  sobald es da ist werde ich dir berichten


----------



## morice56 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

brauche nochmals rat von softs, lordac oder co, jetzt habe ich doch bissl mehr geld zur verfügung, und frage mich ob sich ein intel Xoen E3 1230 wegen seiner HyperThreading ein zukunkt sicheres system wäre, kosten faktor für prozi 10 euronen mehr.
oder gar 2600K wie gesagt ich spiele hauptschächlich und weis jetzt net wie sich das spiele markt entwickeln wird ob das mit HyperThreading einen vorteil hat, wollte heute abend bestellen aber warte auf euer rat. 
*
*


----------



## Softy (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Ich würde dann zum i5-2500K + geeignetem Board + Kühler greifen. Wenn Du den auf 4GHz ziehst, sieht der Xeon in jedem Szenario nur noch die Rücklichter. 

Ob in Zukunft mehr Spiele von SMT profitieren werden,


----------



## morice56 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

ok dann wird heute abend bestellt, aber da war ja versandkosten frei ab mitternacht bei mind factory, grrrrrrrr so lang kann ich nicht wach bleiben, macht das viel aus was man sparen kann ?


----------



## Softy (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Keine Ahnung, schau halt mal wieviel Versandkosten anfallen, ich denke so 6-8 € oder so.


----------



## morice56 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

pro packet? also zb mainboard ein packet, netzteil ein packet unsw. oder wird alles zusammen versickt so das nur einmal versand kosten an fallen,  hast aber recht werde mal schauen bei mindfactory was die wollen hast recht. ich trottel hätte ja auch selber drauf kommen können.


----------



## Softy (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Neiiiiiiiiiiin, insgesamt.  Du kannst ja mal die Bestellung soweit fertig machen, dann siehst Du, wieviel Versandkosten tatsächlich anfallen.


----------



## morice56 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

ich find den asus mainbord nicht bei mindfactory hast du ein link Softy? oder haben die es aus bestand genommen. hast du dann evtl alternative falls es nicht mehr gibt.
ich würd den hier kaufen als alternetive.
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p722084/pid/geizhals
wenn dies alle anforderungen meines alten mainbords unterstützt.oder hast du besseren vorschlag.


----------



## Softy (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Meinst Du das hier?: Asus P8P67 REV 3.1 S1155 P67/RAID/GBL/1394/USB3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## morice56 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

wenn der zu meinen system passt dann nehme ich den, zu deinem vorschlag den du vorher gemacht hast passend ist ja.
der sollte ssd anschluß, und sata anschluß haben sowie frontpannel ermöglichen für usb 3, mein  soundkarte sowie für weitere usb anschlüße extra usb karte(weis nicht genau wie mann das nennt) vertragen.


----------



## Softy (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Jup, dann passt das Board.


----------



## morice56 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

habe noch eine frage, habe mir jetzt vorab schon Asus 560 Ti gekauft, und wie geschon geschrieben produziert der  den selbigen treiber fehler, wie schon mein alter Nvdia 9600 GT, nun habe ich überlegt den zurrück zu gebn und mir diesen zu kaufen.
Könntet ihr ein urteil geben ob das ok ist.das hier wäre er
ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails ASUS EAH6950 DCII /2DI4S/2GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6950, 2GB, PCI- Express
werde hauptschächlich BF§ zocken vl auch neuere spiele.


----------



## Softy (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Die HD6950 DC-II ist sehr gut. Du musst aber aufpassen, die ist mit 297mm sehr lang und passt nicht in jedes Gehäuse.


----------



## morice56 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

die graka müste hier rein passen,
CM Storm Enforcer + Window ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by
denke die hat genügend platz, habe mich extra für das gehaüse entschiedeb weil sie genug platz hat. hoffe ich mal zumindest.


----------



## Softy (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Jup. Der obere Laufwerkskäfig muss zwar entfernt werden, aber das ist ja kein Act.


----------



## morice56 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

thanks to you ), sowas von schnell. 
Habe gestern alles bestellt, nu heist es warten grauselig


----------



## Softy (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Jup, das Warten ist grausam   War denn alles auf Lager? Wo hast Du bestellt?


----------



## morice56 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

bis auf den mainboard war alles auf lager, mainboard habe ich eine alternativen tip bekommen von dir und den habe ich bestellt, es kam zumindest keine meldung darüber ob alles auf lager war oder nicht, habe das erste mal bei mindfactory . 
bestellt habe ich es Mindfactory, 
bin am überlegen ob ich ssd gönnen sollte aber pro Gb zahlt man da einfach zuviel finde ich.


----------



## Softy (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Wenn Du aber einmal ne SSD hattest, willst Du nie wieder ohne.  Der Rechner fühlt sich wesentlich schneller an.


----------



## morice56 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

also hier habe ich ein angebot für ssd 128GB/ 140€ Samsung festplatte gefunden bei media markt, finde es top angebot Preis /leistungverhältniss. oder ist sie nur crapp
denke die kann ich ausbauen und in mein rechner ein bauen und als system platte nutzen oder ?
kannst du mal drüber sehen und mir sagen ob sie was ist softy, bei dem link runter scrollen,  samsumg ssd 128Gb für 139€.
http://www.mediamarkt-cdn.de/multimedia-prospekt/kw_45_ipad_2_mit_wi-fi/pdf/page_3.pdf


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Leider steht da nicht bei, was das für eine SSD ist. Kann also eine alte sein.


----------



## morice56 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

was heist alte warauf mus da achten um es zu erkennen und was ist der unterschied?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Das erkennst du so nicht, liegt am Modell.
Die Samsung kann eine aus der Vorgängergeneration sein oder noch älter, keine Ahnung.
Sowas steht natürlich nicht bei der Beschreibung.


----------



## Softy (12. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Das ist eine Samsung SSD470. Kann man nehmen. Muss man aber nicht.  Die Crucial m4 ist schneller.


----------



## Ozzelot (12. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*



morice56 schrieb:


> die graka müste hier rein passen,
> CM Storm Enforcer + Window ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by
> denke die hat genügend platz, habe mich extra für das gehaüse entschiedeb weil sie genug platz hat. hoffe ich mal zumindest.



Das sieht dann so wie bei mir aktuelle aus, da kannst du dann auch den kleinen 2,5" Käfig noch drauf bauen der sonst unten hinterm Netzteil sitzt.


----------



## morice56 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

danke ozzelot, für die bilder.
softy, reicht die samsung von der geschwindigkeit her weil ich will keine rekorde brechen der soll funktionieren und schnell sein,
und preis /leistung sollte im verhältnis stimmen, 
daher die macht der samsung sinn oder ist er einfach crapp.


----------



## Softy (13. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Die Samsung ist etwa 10-15% langsamer als eine Crucial m4. Das ist also nur im messbaren Bereich. Die könntest Du daher schon auch nehmen.


----------



## morice56 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

ob eine sec schneller oder nicht ist egal, hauptsache sie tut ihr werk ordentlich 
ich werde sie mir zulegen, gleich nächste woche kaufe ich sie mir. dann ist das system komplett
danke dir Softy,


----------



## Softy (13. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Super  Wenn Du magst, berichte mal, wie und wenn alles läuft  Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen.


----------



## morice56 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

So habe alles heute morgen geliefert bekommen, eben fange ich an das baby zu erwecken


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln.  Und behalte den Feuerlöscher in Griffnähe.


----------



## morice56 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

wie bringe ich den thermelight macho kühler an?


----------



## Softy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Mit der Backplate und einem überlangen Schraubenzieher.  Guggst Du hier:

PC-Experience Reviews : | Thermalright HR-02 Macho CPU-Kühler im Test


----------



## morice56 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

danke auch


----------



## morice56 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

also es ist alles zusammen gebaut, nur wenn ich starte, läuft der pc an, und geht nach 2 sec aus ohne pips ton und weiter, weis nun nicht was die ursache ist, kann mir jemand helfen.
bin bissl platt, ist mir noch nie passiert das ein pc nicht startete und ich weis die ursache nicht
 ich überprüf mal eben alle verbindungen.


----------



## morice56 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

jetzt laüft die kiste , nur habe ich probleme mit sound wiedergabe, es kommt kein ton von boxen oder kopfhörer. 
habe im bios geschuat und bissl versucht und realtec optionen und system audio controller alles mögliche probiert.
aber es will einfach net ? 
hat jemand rat für mich


----------



## Softy (19. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Welches Ausgabegerät ist denn in der Systemsteuerung unter "Sound" als "Standard" bzw. "aktiv"  ausgewählt?


----------



## morice56 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

realtek high defenition adio, jetzt habe ich HD-Audio zu AC 97 um gesteckt, wieder kein sound hmmmm
jetzt habe ich es geschaft sound kommt, aber nur von den hinteren buchsen, frontpannel funzt net ? jemand eine idee
ohmann BF3 getestet hammer grafik, hat sich aus gezahlt die investition.


----------



## morice56 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Jetzt ist es endlich komplet fertig und laüft einwandfrei, sound gab es paar probbleme mit frontpannel, waren aber auf raltek audio treiber zurrück zu führen
nun ist sie ohne macken, und laüft stabil, temps liegen zwischen 28 bis 32 grad.
Monitor bin ich auch rund um zu frieden habe ja schon gespielt und die grafik geniesen können von BF3. 
es ist in allem ein gutes system zum spielen, passt alles zusammmen, Graka, Prozzi, Monitor.
Danke für euer empfehlungen und verbesserungen
Leese die ersten treads zum Océn, das reizt sehr aber zur zeit bin ich zu frieden mit der leistung, aber es kribelt paar gig´s mehr raus zu kitzeln


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Wenn du OC willst, dann mach es, auch wenn die Leistung stimmt.
Die 20% mehr Leistung kann man immer mitnehmen, hast ja dafür auch mehr bezahlt.


----------



## morice56 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

habt ihr zufällig einen paar gute links mit anleitung zum ocen ?, asus P8p67 rev 3.1 board mit i52500k habe ich, 
würde gerne bissl lesen bevor ich mich ran traue, wäre das erste mal das ich es mache und will nichts bruzzeln.


----------



## Softy (26. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

Hier kannst Du mal reinschauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*



morice56 schrieb:


> habt ihr zufällig einen paar gute links mit anleitung zum ocen ?, asus P8p67 rev 3.1 board mit i52500k habe ich,
> würde gerne bissl lesen bevor ich mich ran traue, wäre das erste mal das ich es mache und will nichts bruzzeln.


 
Zieh den Multi auf 40 hoch, lass ihn über alle Kerne laufen (du musst das über den Turbo Takt machen), pass die Spannung an, besser ist, wenn du sie fixt als im Ofsett Mode und das wars dann.


----------



## morice56 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Neuer Zocker PC für 800-1000€*

danke für den link Softy, werde mich bissl schlau lesen, dann mache ich dran, 
danke für die tipps Quanti bei dir hört sich das so easy an.
eine frage fällt mir ein, habt ihr vl standart werte die ich eingeben kann ohne groß rum probieren zu müssen. zu sätzlich zu multi v-core unsw.
oder eine anleitung füt asus uefi, möchte es vermeiden an den werten zu spielen ohne das ich mir sicher bin wo ich was verstellen mus oder sollte


----------

